# Jakals new reality-check journal



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mon 17 jan 11

Deadlifts 45kg

10*10*10

Bench press 40 smithkline

10 10 9

Wide grip pullups - weight assisted 20kg

10 10 10

Military press 25kg

10 10 10

Dips machine 10kg weight assist

10 10 10

Bb curl standing 17.5kg - was too easy not sure if easy enough for increment in weight..

10 10 10

Calf raises on leg press machine 100kg

10 10 10

In all honesty i didnt feel too shattered after either

Hhmmm good or bad thing..?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

guys, please let me know if i should put up the weight, as i dont feel sore at all !!!

Im happy enough going back to the gym tonight, but i shall wait till tomorrow but yeah...??


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If 10 reps are too easy then you could add more weights. If you trained yesterday then i would wait till tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the whole point is to start out easy.

if you add weight each workout to the bar in 4 weeks time you aint gonna find it so easy are you?

start thinking long term not short term. :wink:

do NOT rush the process.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks guys!

Cal, Im going gym tomorrow as i dont feel sore anywhere...do you suggest i add weight tomorrow as per beginners guide? like minimal amount? (saying that i dont think we have .5kg plates at my gym!)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes put on 2x1.25kg plates ideally.

i will heavily recommend buying 2x0.5kg plates.

you can tiue em on with a loop of string.

you wont or shouldnt need them for a few weeks yet tho.

theyre for when weights come hard.

if it`s not to presumptious of me take some vids of your form whilst training.

people ache more when they use good form imo...

altho alot of my clients dont seem to ache like i do still lol...

specifically deans or squats, if your form on them is good chances are all your exercise form is good..

assume youre not lifting in perfect form and it will evolve over time into perfection 

i shudder when i think of my form last year lol...

if the minimum increment at your gym is 2.5kg a side then we have probs..

not insurmountable but it makes it more difficult.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Cal,

Im almost certain my form is good. If have asked a few instructors at previous gym last year, and one at this gym (they all have pretty built statures) and seem to know what they are talking about - well the ones in previous gym. One at this gym thinks i should split my routine for bulk, but ive done it his way - and wouldnt hurt me to try it your way. I had some doubts about training routines and exercises which is why i consulted you, but as far as form goes, im almost certain i have good form, thanks.

We have 2.5kg plates as well as 1.25kg... been knocking protein shake all day scrambled eggs n toast in am, grilled chicken breasts for lunch, fresh fruit for snack, ciggies n black tea for me 

thanks again coach!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

deadlifts - feet shoulder width apart - one hand overhand, other under hand grip (alternated), head up, eyes trying to look at cieling, keeping back straight bring torso up, keeping bar as close to body as possible, back straight vertically at top of the lift, pause for 1-2 secs and lower. legs i used to SLIGHTLY bend throughout but gym instructor said to keep them locked and straight otherwise they will act more as a squat.

squats - feet shoulder width, bar behind shoulders, gripped with both hands. lowering down a little lower than knees being parallel to butt, and back up. looking up, keeping back straight. at top not locking knees so pressure remains on the legs throughout.

(thinking of trying out front squats- but im sure ul say no!)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wed 19 jan 2011

*

Squats*

17.5x10

20 kg x 10

20x10

Chest press 47.5kg

10 10 10

Chins weight assisted 15kg

10 10 10

Shoulder press machine 27.5

10 10 10

Sooo many people at the gym

Every bench n machine had a line

Going in mornings from now on


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like the way you describe your deadlifting, bit similiar to me, but i sometimes fart halfway through lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlift 20kg olympic bar

10 10 10

Incline 15c bench press

20kg warmup x 20

30kgx10

35x10

35x10

Wide grip pullups 20kg

10 10 10

Standing Db shoulder press

10kg x15 warmup

12kg x10

12x10

12x10

Dips 5kg

10 10 10

Ez skull crushers 17.5kg

10 10 10

Ez preacher curls 15kg

10 10 10

In the gym at 715am n well proud of it too!!

Last set of preacher curls was a fcukin killer!! Bis were on fire n felt awesome!

Starting to feel this shiit now and gotta say im fakkin luvin itt!! 

Right time for a cuppa..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

some of your weights aren't making sense to me mate.

for instance 20kgs pullups. does that mean you added 20kgs to your body weight, or took 20kgs off using an assisted pullup machine or that you did 20kgs pulldowns on a machine or cable pulley?

and the 20kgs olympic bar deadlifts. does that mean you just lifted the bar with no plates or that you added 20kgs to the bar?

and yet you can skull crush, just using your triceps, 17.5kgs?

are you simply learning the strict form of each exercise before added weight to your workouts?

i just wanna help as much as possible


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> some of your weights aren't making sense to me mate.
> 
> for instance 20kgs pullups. does that mean you added 20kgs to your body weight, or took 20kgs off using an assisted pullup machine or that you did 20kgs pulldowns on a machine or cable pulley?
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronnie, I appreciate that..

20kg pullups i wish I was adding 20kg to my weight lol, its the weight assisted machine

Olympic bar is just the barbel bar without any plates as i understand (trying to be posh saying olympic bar lol) - Added 10kg a side to that = 20kg. The gym also has fixed weight barbels/dumbells, these for some reason feel lighter than the same weight on the olympic bar (barbel) - again trying to perfect my form on these as i have neglected them heavily in the past and dont want to mess my back....

Yes I can do 17kg of lying skull crushers..which i do in great form, but i think i can do heavier..

Im trying to keep all of my exercises to 10 reps of 3 sets, as per Cals humble advice to build foundation and will gradually increase the poundage, in the cycle.. basing it all around compounds now where as before it was all ISOs...

thanks again dude


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Olympic bar is 20kg so you are doing 40kg deads yea


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Olympic bar is 20kg so you are doing 40kg deads yea


BONUS 

Saying about the form on deads, the instructor has checked it and says its good..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

form sounds good matey, but do a vid if you can.

gym instructors arent always the best people to ask..

sad but true..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> form sounds good matey, but do a vid if you can.
> 
> gym instructors arent always the best people to ask..
> 
> sad but true..


very sad but very true, I'd say I've learned more from this forum and youtube than any gym instructer.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Will do Cal!!

Thanks again..for all your guidance, sounds silly, but even after a week of this new routine, i can seriously feel the difference in strength (maybe its subconscious i dunno!)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it could be cos youre training less and with less volume..

i suspect its placebo tho lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

What ever it maybe Cal, there is no stopping me on this routine!!

Just measured my arms - 13.5" baby!!   - never measured them before..

(that isnt an invite to enlighten me with any of your arm sizes, thank you!)


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You ave some guns there lad lol. Last time i checked i was 14.5 or 15. But i'm thinking more on the line of 14.5


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mon 24 jan 11

Squats olympic bar

16 warmup

10kg x 10 10 10

Bench press olympic (usually do this on smithkline, man is it harder freestyle!)

20 warmup

10kg x 10

15kgx10 10

Chins weight assist 5kg

10 10 10

Standing db press 12kg

10 10 10

Dips weight assist 5 kg

10 10 10

Reverse grip bench press 30kg smithkline

10 10 10

Reverse cable curls 12.5

10 10 10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

excellent and what is the minimum increment you can apply?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

1.25kg plates aside on the bars, 2.5kg on some the machines, 5 on the others coach !! - on the free bench press (not smithkline), ive done today for the first time in the compound routine and i guess it will take a while for me to build up to a respectable weight in good form


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wed 26 jan 11

Dead lifts olympic bar 20kg

10 10 10

Incline db press 15 degree angle- 10kg x20 warm up (had to use dumbells, some selfish numpty was doing something like 40 sets on the bench press, and some girl was doing some silly sets on the smithkline - actually liked the dumbell press, just to change things around)

16kg x 10 10 10

Wide grip pull ups weight assist 20kg

10 10 10

Military press 30kg

10 10 10

Dips weight assist 5kg

10 10 10

Standing bb curls 15kg x15 wu

20kg

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Fri 28 jan 11

Squats olympic bar 15 warmup

10kg

10 10 10

Incline sk bench 15c

20kg wu x 20

35kg 10 10 10

Chins weight assist 5kg

10 10 10

Seated db press 12kg

10 10 10

Lyin ez skull crushers 17.5kg

10 10 10

Tricep pushdown 25kg

10 10 10

Standin ez curls 15kg

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mon 31 jan 11

Deadlifts olympic

20 wu

20kg 10 10 10

Inclined sk bench press 30kgx15 wu

37.5 x 10 10 10

Wide grip pull ups weight assist

20kg x 10 10 10

Seated db shoulder press - sloww 10kg

(no 12s available)

10 10 10

Dips weightless 5kg weight assist

10 10 10

Rope pulldowns 20kg

10 10 10

Cable rope curls 15kg

10 10 10

Went yesterday evening as couldnt get up early enough in the morning, what a mistake that was - HATE peak times, never get the weight/equipment/bench you want when you want..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

do you consider yourself in the anatomical stage of training ie still strengthening your joints and tendons, at this stage you don't want to be training to failure or looking for muscle ache, but looking to get ready for when you can push on, and start changing your training, having said that I would stick to the multi joint exercises......


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Freddee, honestly speaking-I think this compound-based training is the best thing since sliced bread!

Since I have started the new training, i can feel myself getting stronger - sounds absurd, but even after 2 weeks i feel bigger (not hugely and certainly not noticed by others but still feel great)... I am due to go America from work on 5th March, I'm thinking of continuing with this training until then, I will be out there for a week. Thinking of splitting the body then. That would be 7 weeks of full body compounds. Wondering if thats enough...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you split the routine when the added poundage to all exercise becomes too much.

ideally you want to anticipate this and split routine just before this happens.

stop looking for specific times bud.

freds right you dont want to be going to failure yet.

ive said many times to build poundages and for this you must have some easyish weeks at the beginning.

however if you start swapping exercises around on a weekly basis i`ll stop giving input.

so please stick with whats working for now.

those increments are no good for you mate.

you need or will need 1kg increments.

remember i`m teaching you the simplest way to train and progress.

learn that way you`ll then have a reasonable chance of gauging intensity in other ways.

i`m not telling you what works for me, but what will work for everyone.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

No problem Cal. Will stick to the given exercises from now.

Your right, I'll never be able to measure progress on the 'new' movements, cable rope curls etc..

Thank you again for your guidance...

In respect to the 0.5kg increments, since we dont have any in my gym. I've seen some online, they are ankle/wrist weights. Do you think this would help?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9259412.htm?_$ja=tsid:11527|cc:|prd:9259412|cat:sports+and+leisure+%2F+home+gym+equipment+%2F+weights+and+dumbbells+%2F

or should i just buy 0.5kg plates and take them to the gym with me. Only trouble is, the dumbels there are fixed to 2kg increments, thats where i think the wrist weights would benefit


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wed 2 feb 11

Squats olympic bar 15 warmup

10kg

10 10 10 (still struggling on the damn squats, i want to raise the weight but cant)

Bench press olympic 20wu then 17.5kg

10 10 10

Chins weight assist 5kg

10 10 10

Standing military press 30kg

10 10 10

Dips weight assist 5kg

10 10 10

Lying ez skull crushers 20kg

10 10 10

Standing bb curl 20kg

10 10 10

Gym barbel's are fixed weights and bluddy silly!! Some have 2.5 increments, others are 5kg increments!

Cal - should I invest in wrist weights (2x 0.5kg) ?

thanks for viewing


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i bought some the other day.

and for your porpoises, perfect.

some exercises will need thew 0.5kg increment sooner than others.

bi`s will need the increments well before deads..

only thing is you cant wear umpteen weights on your wrists to make the 2.5kg jumps.

however with a piece of string you can attacha couple of small weight plates to a BB

this is what i do.(of course with pieces of manly chain lol)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for that Cal!

I will look around in the weekend for the wrist weights or ebay em!

as for the 2.5 kg increments, they usually have those in set weights at the gym (some of them).. and the olympic bars even have 1.25kg plates.. so that should be ok right?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

again it`ll be ok for quite a while for big exercises, but for biceps its way too much.

i got my wrist weights from tk max.

theyre actually kinda wrist weights that attach via the thumb.

if you knew what your pb was you`d know when to swap down to 1kg increments..

this way we have to go by how heavy it feels and thats hard to quantify over the interweb.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> again it`ll be ok for quite a while for big exercises, but for biceps its way too much.
> 
> i got my wrist weights from tk max.
> 
> ...


Sorry for my ignorance, but whats PB?

I'd rather not guess what weight I should be, as I seem to loose a set in 'trying' the weight, if it feels too heavy or too light, I would then make the change, but again - it obviously doesnt do me any good to keep guessing if this week ''ill b stronger, as to increase by 1.25kg x 2 (2.5)..

Thanks again for your help dude :nod:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Fri 4 feb 11

Deads olympic

20wu

20kg. 10 10 10

Incline db press 16kg

10 10 10

Wide grip pull ups weight assist

20kg x 10 10 10

Standing db shoulder press 12kg

10 10 10

Dips weight assist 5kg

10 10 10

Staning ez curl 15kg

10 10 10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

PB = personal best


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes it does take time to find failure on the 3 set..

its madeout to be very easy.

and for the first few weeks it will be and yeah youre gonna have to fiddle with the weights or you could rep out for each set and make sure you get past 10 on each set..

add weight next time till youre down to 3x10.

im trying to take to you 3x6, but you`d crumble right now if your tried 6 reps and run out of strength on rep 4.

similarly 15 reps sets are hard to do justice too..thats why theyre classed as a toning number now..complete crAp, its simply extremely hard to do 15 reps and do justice to the weight

there are very definite reasons for everything do.

by all means gimme a ring sometime if thats not too real world lol..

contact details are on my site..

anyone ringing in pretending to jakal and abusing me will be skuill fcuked if i find out who it is.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you very much Cal, for the continuing advice and allowing me to call you. I will call you at some point, I do appreciate you're a personal trainer by trade, and offering my sound advice for free and thank you greatly for!

Right now, I'm working on principle, if i can get to ten reps ''easily'' then ill up my weight, if i struggle to reach 8 then lower weight.. but like you say, it'll take time for me to find my 'pb'..

also i am due to go USA for a week in 2nd week of march, should I continue doing pressups etc in hotel room, dips n stuff i can do... or just pause?

thanks


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats olympic 15 wu

10kg 10 10 10

Bench press olympic 20kg

10 10 10

Chinups weight assist 5kg

10 10 10

Standing military press 30kg

10 10 10

Dips weight assist 5kg

10 10 10

Srandin bb curls 20kg

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts 20kg

10 10 10

Incline olympic bench press 25kg

10 10 10

Widegrip pullups 15 wa

10 10 10

Db shoulder press 12kg

10 10 10

Dips wa 5kg

10 10 10

EZ skull crushers 15kg

10 10 10

Ez standing curl 15kg

10 10 10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

why have you deads not gone up dude?

its not that im a PT dude, its that i`m good at teaching people.

the owner of the best bod int he world doesnt make the best teacher..

and thats where alot of forum users go wrong.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Cal..

Im not sure, I was contemplating adding 2.5kg but for some reason im still struggling with 20kg atm, my forearms are hurting the most.. if it wernt for them i reckon i could easily increase weight.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well good on ya for palyng it cautious 

however the idea of the first month is to have easy workouts adding weight..

your grip being the week point is already at its limit..

as hateful as it might sound you may have to drop back.

defo start doing some grip work dude..

even if for now its simply holding a weighted BB.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for that Cal. How do you suggest I work that into my workouts? After I finish presumably? I used to do wrist curls with bb before full body workouts, palms down and palms up.. should I carry on with those? Sorry I dont know what you mean when you say holding a weighted bb, like just standing and holding? Will that strengthen my wrists/grip?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Incline db press 16kg

10 10 10

Chins wa 5kg

10 10 10

Standing military shoulder press 25kg (dropped from 30kg for better back form - before my back was arched heavily)

10 10 10

Dips wa 5kg

10 10 10

Rev grip bench press olympic 5kg

10 10 10

Standing bb curls 20kg

10 10 10

(Skipped squats as banged my knee on something yesterday at work whilst lifting a heavy ass printer!!.. Knee kinda hurts when leg is straight, and thought squats could damage it further, better than yesterday in terms of pain but thought why risk and make worse..)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats with the reverse grip bench press dude?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

its great for all of the tricep heads, i have definitely noticed great gains from them..

(scared your gonna tell me off now and make me stop em!)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ill again with bitch of a fever and infection

Miss gym so ****in much as sad as that may sound!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tuesday 22nd Feb

Deadlifts 25kg olympic

10 10 10

Incline db press 16kg

10 10 10

Chins wa 5kg

10 10 10

Military press 30kg

10 10 10

Dips wa 5kg

10 10 10

Standing bb curls 20kg

10 10 10

Thursday 24th Feb

Squats olympic

15wu

10kg

10 10 10

Bench press olympic 20kg

10 10 10

Wide grip pullups wa 15kg

10 10 10

Seated db shoulder press 12kg

10 10 10

Dips wa 5kg

10 10 10

Ez bar curls 15kg

10 10 10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good to see your plugging away bud


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks cal

Been ill last week hence no training and out of town since mon so hopfully goin gym tmrw


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

14 March 2010 (yesterday)

Back in the gym after a fortnight away...

Squats Smithkline 20kg

10 10 10

Bench press smithkline 40kg

10 10 10

Chinups wa 5kg

10 10 10

Standing Military press 25kg

10 10

Yes I was lagging big time. Infact had to throw in the towel half way during the set, my body just had enough. Usually I can soldier through but yesterday I was shaking so I stopped. This was mostly due to being over worked, and defo not enough sleep, and also the time difference/jet lag from USA.. Still not had decent nights sleep!

(YES YES enough of the sympathy for me, back in gym tomorrow in good form!!)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Made it to gym this morning.. Had a great pumped workout yeaahhh!!

Deadlifts 25kg olympic

10 10 10

Bench press olympic 20kg

10 10 10*

Widegrip pullups wa 20kg

10 10 10

Db seated shoulder press 14kg

10 10 10

Dips wa 5kg

10 10 10

Ez lyin skull crushers 17.5kg

10 10 10

Ez standing curls 17.5kg

10 10 10


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good work son, so are you doing 20kg and the bar ??


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

20kg with olympic bar makin it 40

N thanks dude!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool keep it up


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks man, likewise!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hamstrings still hurting quite bad from squattig monday

Tried squatting today n wasnt happening so thought best skip it..

Incline db press 16kg

10 10 10

Chins wa 5kg

10 10 10

Military press 25kg-lowered weight for good form

10 10 10

Dips wa 5kg

10 10 10

Standing bb curls 20kg

10 10 10

Wrist curls palms up 25kg

10 10*

Palms down 15kg

10 10

Calf pushes 100kg*

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yesterdays session (21/03/11)

Deadlifts 30kg

10 10 10

Bench press olympic 20kg

10 10 10*

Widegrip pullups wa 20kg

10 10 10

Standing*Military press 25kg

10 10 10

Dips no weight assist!!

10 10 10

Ez bar curls on preacher bench 17.5kg

10 10 and 1 set of 10 on 15kg

(think these are harder than standing curls with ez bar)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Squats olympic 10kg

10 10 10

Incline sk bench press 37.5kg

10 10 10*

Chinups*5kg wa*

10 10 10

Seated db press 12kg

10 10 10*

Dips wa 5kg

10 10 10

Skull crushers ez 17.5kg

10 10 10

Standing ez curls 17.5kg

10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts 30kg

10 10 10

Incline sk bench press 40kg

10 10 10

Widegrip pullups 20kg wa

10 10 10

Db shoulder press 14kg

10 10 10

Dips 5kg wa

10 10 10

Standing bb curls 25kg

10 10 10

Wrist curls palms up 25kg

10 10

Palms down 15kg

10 10

Splitting up my routine from next week...

Question, when doing the seated dumbell shoulder press, do you guys have the back straight up, or a couple of notches down. Straight up I struggle with 12kg, but 1-2 notches down I happy press 14 kg...which is the best way?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you could really do with some 1.25kg plates dude...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers guys!

Cal - my gym has 1.25kg plates, I have just ordered 2 x 0.5kg :

Wrist And Ankle Weights: 2 x 0.5Kg - Gadgets at Play.com (UK)

This way I dont leave them in the gym..


----------

